# Driver Scam Alert!



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/03/27/con-artists-targeting-uber-drivers/

Uber drivers, beware.

A driver tells CBS 2 she was robbed of her earnings when she was tricked by a phishing scam.

The Uber driver says earlier this month she received a series of calls from what appeared to be a legitimate representative from the ride-sharing app.

"They started asking all sorts of direct, pointed questions to find out information about my Uber account," the driver says.

The caller pressured her to share her Uber login credentials.

"They said if you don't we are going to deactivate your account right now," the driver says. "I'm thinking, 'Oh, come on. I just made a bundle of money today, and I haven't cashed out.'"

The driver was locked out of her account, and her earnings for that day were stolen.

Uber emailed her and said she had been the victim of a "third party phishing attack."

"The most intelligent people sometimes do the dumbest things on earth, and I guess this was my dumb thing for the year," she says.

Uber says they are always tracking new scams in an effort to fight back against phishing attacks like this one. This same scam is going on in a number of cities across the U.S.

The driver you heard from was reimbursed by Uber. The company reminds its drivers to never give out their personal information over the phone.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

It'll get better if they do this to new drivers, they are so innocent! with the mints, their water and their full uberpools.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

this type sh*t is why I don't answer unknown calls


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/03/27/con-artists-targeting-uber-drivers/
> 
> Uber drivers, beware.
> 
> ...


These scammers know that if someone is dumb enough to drive for pennies then they're dumb enough to be easily scammed.
The public service announcement used to warn the elderly about phone scams. Probably won't be long before we see commercials on tv warning Uber drivers not to get scammed. Damn, this country has allot of ignorance these days.


----------

